# Rancho para compra de Appaloosa



## ttakun (Dec 11, 2021)

_Hello.
I am from the north of Spain, from the Basque Country.
I have an Appalossa filly, her father and father were imported from Shaldak Ranch, North Dakota, they were imported by a gentleman from Spain
Can you recommend another ranch that has good Appaloosas and imports them to Spain?_
MOD edit for translation of the OP's post below (Jaydee)

Hola.
Soy del norte de España, del Pais Vasco.
Tengo una potra de Appalossa, su padre y su padre se importaron desde Shaldak Ranch, Dakota del norte, los importó un señor de España
Me podeis recomendar otro rancho que tenga buenos Appaloosas y los importe a España?


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

You would probably have to contact different ranches to find out if they export.
Sheldak Ranch is well known for some really good quality horses. Plus, a lot of color.
My best suggestion is to contact Sheldak, and get some referrals. Perhaps they might have what you are looking for as well.
Best of luck!


----------

